# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Los embalses que abastecen a Asturias, al 93,8% de su capacidad

## JMTrigos

Artículo de La Nueva España 19-4-2015
http://www.lne.es/cuencas/2015/04/19...d/1743576.html



> Las lluvias intermitentes de las últimas semanas, unidas al progresivo deshielo, le están sentando bien a los pantanos de las Cuencas, de los que beben la mayor parte de los vecinos del centro de Asturias. Los embalses de Tanes y Alfilorios guardan un total de 38,86 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, lo que quiere decir que se encuentran al 93,8% de su capacidad total (41,43 hectómetros). Asturias tiene, de momento, el agua completamente garantizada.
> 
> El embalse de Tanes, el más grande de los que abastecen a la zona centro de la región (a través de Cadasa, el Consorcio de Aguas de Asturias), está al 93,05% de su capacidad. Esta semana, según los datos que facilita la Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico, guarda 30,961 hectómetros cúbicos de agua. Una cantidad que en las últimas semanas ha ido creciendo progresivamente, de forma lenta pero constante, esencialmente gracias al deshielo de las partes más altas del parque natural de Redes, en el que se encuentra el pantano.
> 
> Por su parte, el embalse de los Alfilorios, en Morcín, que da de beber a la ciudad de Oviedo, está prácticamente lleno a rebosar. Se encuentra al 96,87% de su capacidad, acumulando 7,9 de los 8,16 hectómetros cúbicos que puede llevar. Sumando los dos pantanos que abastecen a buena parte de la población asturiana, el agua del centro de la región está más que asegurada en los próximos meses. Suman 38,86 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, una cantidad que con las lluvias primaverales y con el fin del deshielo (en las zonas más altas no se ha terminado del todo) podría mantenerse a lo largo de las próximas semanas.


Saludos.

----------

Jonasino (20-abr-2015)

----------

